# Servus from Germany



## Jeeens (Sep 5, 2020)

Hello everyone,

at last! My long overdue self introduction here in the forum .

My name is Jens and I think the best way to describe myself would be "Part Time Composer". I live and work in Frankfurt, Germany where I pursue my passion, composing for media as well as my profession, venture coaching.

People often ask me: "How can you work so creatively with filmmakers etc. and be a business coach wearing a suit at the same time? Well, first of all I never wear a suit (thank God). And secondly, in the end these two worlds are actually one and strive for the same thing: To change people's lives, be it through methodical coaching or through the magic of the cinema. *It's all about storytelling.* *Your story is your energy.* It becomes even clearer in the creative process: *The core is always the collaborative excellence of people.* Of teams. The WeQ power of creative self-confidence. 

It is a great pleasure for me to be here. It feels like home!

I've been thinking about what kind of music to post here first. Here is something that was an awful lot of fun .





Cheers, 
Jens


----------



## AndreasHe (Sep 5, 2020)

Servus zurück 👍😁


----------



## Saxer (Sep 6, 2020)

Mahlzeit  from 30km south west


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 6, 2020)

Moin moin! Greetings and a warm welcome from Groningen.

Your “Servus” reminded me of a Skee Mask track


----------



## Montisquirrel (Sep 6, 2020)

Servus back from the Ruhrpott


----------



## CromoFX (Sep 6, 2020)

Hallo Jens,

all the best from Bonn.



Frank


----------



## nuyo (Sep 6, 2020)

Hallo Jens und viele Grüße aus Stuttgart.


----------



## bill5 (Sep 8, 2020)

Willkommen  As I mentioned on the other thread, spent some time out that way (Ramstein area)...the wine, the food, did I mention the wine...miss it!


----------



## muddyblue (Sep 9, 2020)

Hi Jens, Grüße aus Hockenheim !


----------



## lucky909091 (Sep 9, 2020)

Welcome, greetz from Hannover!


----------



## robteehan (Sep 16, 2020)

Welcome from Canada!


----------



## nolotrippen (Sep 16, 2020)

howdy


----------



## Bluemount Score (Sep 16, 2020)

Saxer said:


> Mahlzeit  from 30km south west


Saxer is german too? Didn't know that!

Willkommen @Jeeens , Grüße aus Osnabrück!


----------

